# Kaufberatung:Bulls king Boa Disc o. Copperhead 1



## Ersatzreifen (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich lese schon eine Weile mit und habe die suche richtig gequält.
Leider kann ich mich zwischen den beiden Fahrrädern nicht entscheiden, der unterschied 
ist ja eigentlich nicht groß. Das Copperhead 1 hat den leichteren Rahmen und die bessere 
Gabel. Wobei ich mir mit der Gabel nicht sicher bin, das King Boa Disc hat ja schon eine Gabel 
mit Luftfederung. Wäre nett wenn mir einer seine Meinung zu den Bikes sagen könnte.

Ein Paar Eckdaten zu mir, ich bin ca .190 cm und wiege 115 kg, das Bike soll nur für Asphalt und gelegentliche ausritte auf der Waltautobahn sein. Also keine wilden sachen, es soll nur funktionieren und ein paar Jahre halten. Bitte keinen anderen Bikes vorschlagen, ich würde mir gern eins von den beiden Kaufen.

King boa disc

Rahmen	7005 lite aluminium, double butted
Gabel	Suntour Raidon X3 RL Air, 100 mm, remote lockout
Schalthebel	Shimano SLX
Schaltwerk	Shimano Deore XT 3 x 10 speed, shadow
Umwerfer	Shimano SLX
Kurbelgarnitur	Shimano, 42/32/24T
Bremsen Tektro Auriga Pro hydraulic disc, 180/180 mm
Lenker/Vorbau	STYX aluminium/STYX aluminium
Gewicht	ca, 12,8 kg


Copperhead 1
Rahmen	7005 superlite aluminium, triple butted, smooth welded
Gabel	Rock Shox XC32 TK Coil, 100 mm, poploc remote lockout
Schalthebel	Shimano SLX
Schaltwerk	Shimano Deore XT 3 x 10-speed, shadow
Umwerfer	Shimano SLX
Kurbelgarnitur	Shimano, 42/32/24T
Bremsen Tektro Auriga Pro hydraulic disc, 180/180 mm
Lenker/Vorbau	STYX aluminium/STYX aluminium
Gewicht	ca. 12,5 kg


Gruß
Ersatzreifen


----------



## duke85 (8. Mai 2012)

Die zwei Bikes unterscheiden sich ja eigentlich nur in Gabel und Rahmen.
Der Rahmen vom Copperhead 1 ist natürlich besser/steifer (tripple butted) und schöner (Schweißnähte smooth welded).

Zu den Gabeln kann ich nix sagen. Würde zur RockShox und damit zum Copperhead 1 tendieren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (8. Mai 2012)

Die Rockshox Gabel vom Copperhead ist die Nachfolgergabel von der Dart 3. Also nix wert.

Das King boa hat ne Luftgabel, die Suntour Raidon. Bin die selber ne zeitlang gefahren und die kann man deutlich besser einstufen als die RS.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo - ich habe auch als Wald- und Wiesenrad ein King Boa, allerdings noch mit V-Brake und aus dem Jahrgang 2009. Wie Vorredner schon schrieb, etwas schwererer Rahmen (double-butted statt triple), der aber superstabil ist. Von der RockShox-Gabel des Copperhead bin ich nicht so überzeugt. Für Waldautobahnen dürfte die Raidon auf keinen Fall schlechter sein, evtl. sogar sensibler als die RS. Ich nutze meins mit Gepäckträger auch für Alltag und Radreisen, da mittlerweile eine echte XC-Maschine für die sportlichen Touren angeschafft wurde. Insgesamt habe ich den Kauf des Bulls aber nie bereut.


----------

